# does anyone feel this way?



## 22273 (Dec 16, 2005)

it's common knowledge that IBS is caused, or at least worsened by, stress. i know i lead a somewhat stressful life but i honestly feel the greatest cause of stress is the IBS itself! it's like a vicious circle - the IBS causes stress, so it becomes worse, then the stress continues.. on and on.. anyone know what i mean? thanks


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I do think it will cause you to get sick if you worry about it but also that other stressors cause problems. My advise is to try to cut stressful things out of your life. Good luck.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

this whole forum is so freaky, its like im reading about my life, ure completly right, i dont really tink stress causes IBS i tink its wen u start havin symptoms it makes u stressed, which makes IBS worse, that made worse by d fact that its almost impossible 2 know wen ure goin 2 hav an attack. i dont know if ne 1 has d same problem but no 1 even seems 2 believe my symptoms r genuine, especially doctors, they just tell u its stress nd 2 try 2 relax...wow years in medical school nd u give me that advice! tanks i wud never hav thought of that...wow my symtoms hav just vanished by ure simple words...its pretty frustrating, no 1 except a sufferer of IBS seems 2 understand


----------

